# Best Price On TCR Comp 1



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am looking at gettinng a Giant TRC Composite 1 this spring and was wondering what is the best price going. I know the dealer needs to make a buck or 2 in the deal. But I do want te get a good price too!

Also is he "selling" me be telling me he may only get 1 or 2 comp 1's this year. He has one coming in this week that is not yet spoken for. I generally find such sales tactics somewhat questionable.  just need to know if he is correct or "selling" me?
thenks
Mark


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

This late in the season you're going to be hard pressed to find a killer deal unless the stars cross... During the winter I was able to pick a NIB TCR1 Composite off e-bay for 950.00. At that time there were about 20 framesets on sale so the market was ultra competitive...


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I picked mine up last year for $1900 with Ultegra in late June. Most shops I have seen around here are priced at $2499. If they are a smaller shop you might be able to work a deal for yourself.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*TCR Zero*

A freind asked me to post his TCR Composite 0 on Ebay for him which I haven't done yet. It's a medium with Dura Ace 9-speed, Bontrager Race X-Lites, Stella Azurra bar & stem, USE carbon fiber post. I know he's dealing but would probably go for $2200.00. I may have some pics, let me know.


----------



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

Just as an FYI follow up. I did get a TRC Comp 1 for $2350. Haven't looked back. I got a medium and the dealer is swaping the stem for a 90mm to fit me better at no extra cost.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah i just bought mine for $2300 from perfomance i got them to pricematch a LBS and with the team perfomance points i'm getting a pair of sidi genius shoes


----------

